# Loon Echo Photography



## Funditor (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thought I'd share my latest creation with you, a photography website. Yes, I know that I am an amateur selling some prints, but.... there aren't any even half-decent photos of loons out there, so I have a natural monopoly on the market.

Loon Echo Photography



If you want to send the site to someone, here's the link: http://gallery.funditor.org/

Any suggestions? Criticism more welcome than compliments.

Regards,
Funditor

Update 2/13/08:
 Limited promotional going on now for TPF members. 10" Prints for $12, Free Shipping. Read about it here!


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 11, 2008)

Some great shots, I hope you are successful, good luck.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 11, 2008)

nice shots. So there's a whole market for loon pictures? (just curious, I don't want to interfere with your monopoly..:mrgreen




pascal


----------



## KOrmechea (Feb 11, 2008)

Just a continuity thing: Loon is in your title, but the picture to enter the gallery is a little froggy guy. It's not a big deal, just something to consider.

Other than that, you've got some great shots (including the little froggy guy).  Good luck.


----------



## Funditor (Feb 12, 2008)

Puscas said:


> nice shots. So there's a whole market for loon pictures? (just curious, I don't want to interfere with your monopoly..:mrgreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, not yet.... I'm the pioneer!



Thanks for the compliments and suggestions guys.


----------



## Funditor (Feb 12, 2008)

Site's been updated. Please let me know what you think 


Loon Photos


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it a lot, my favorites are the croc and the frog. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Funditor (Feb 13, 2008)

Limited promotional going on now for TPF members. 10" Prints for $12, Free Shipping. Read about it here! 

Thanks Fang, more will be added as I sift through my hard drive and as I get out shooting. Miserable weather and lighting here for two straight weeks! I hope to have some great bald eagle shots up by the end of the month (they will be my first photos with my new camera and lens!).


----------

